# Altes Peugeot Rennrad 60er-70er Jahre ?



## roat (13. April 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150590012296&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

vielleicht ist ja der ein oder andere daran interessiert!?


----------

